# cannot install cm7 on restored touchpad



## Domsim (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I was having many issues with one touchpad that I was not having with my other, so I decided to basically start 100% over. I ran the acme uninstaller first followed by the latest webos doctor 3.04. I then booted into webos and got that started and connected to USB and transferred into cminstall folder the rom and moboot then turned off and booted holding volume up and ran the command to run acme installer. The installer ran but soon after rebooted and booted back to webos. Ran it again and just before it reboots it says something about device missing lvm partitions. I tried the newest webos doctor twice more as well as the older 3.00 version. Also looked at the partitions with novaterm and there are no cm partitions. I am now stuck at this point. Any help?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Try reinstalling your drivers on your computer first, then redownload all of your cm7 files, as well as the moboot file. I also noticed you said you only moved the cm7 zip and moboot into the touchpad cminstall folder, you also need to put the clockworkmod file in there as well. Not sure if you just missed that or you forgot to say it.


----------



## cynosure4sure (Nov 23, 2011)

I had the same problem....please do a "Secure Erase or Format" in WebOs and then install CM7 it will work


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

turn on developer mode?


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

i'm thinking that webos doctor assigned a different partition # to your media partition so ACME can't find it. get terminal access and run lvdisplay look for the media partition and look for major: # and minor: #, it's supposed to be 254 and 6. & I would also check to make sure webos doctor didn't screw up somehow and make new logical volumes under new partition assignments without removing the old ones.


----------



## Domsim (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks guys, trying the secure erase first, then will check partitions with lvdisplay and report back


----------



## Domsim (Aug 24, 2011)

K did secure erase, didn't help. used novaterm to run lvdisplay and do have 254 for major and 6 for minor for data partition. still no go on install. Is there a log from the acme installer or anything I can sift through to post for more help?


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

well if you wanna try the following let me know and i'll finish off the instructions in detail (worst case scenario you'd have to doctor your touchpad again) LOL:
1) i'll zip up my boot files for you.
2) you boot into webos and use novaterm to:
2a) remove the media partition
2b) create the android partitions, system, cache, & data manually
2c) create the media partition again and make it fat32
2d) extract boot files from my zip and put them into /boot
2e) reboot and hope 2 god that moboot pops up with cwm
2f) if 2e is good then we're home free, you just go to cwm and wipe system/cache/data/SD card, mount the SD, then copy over CM7.A3 and flash it.

& then we'll have created a new method to manual install CM7.A3 if all goes well. but your touchpad would be the guinea pig. lmao. i don't foresee anything too deadly with this other than if stuff gets jacked you'd have to doctor the touchpad again.


----------



## Domsim (Aug 24, 2011)

Won't be needed, got it fixed. this is going to sound really stupid but here goes, I had the acme installer and uninstaller in the same directory and somehow or another the uninstaller was being run when I was running the installer. Only noticed cause I saw the last message displayed on the touchpad before rebooting was "thanks for trying cm" lol. D'oh! Removed uninstaller from directory and worked fine. Thanks everyone for all the help!


vsawri said:


> well if you wanna try the following let me know and i'll finish off the instructions in detail (worst case scenario you'd have to doctor your touchpad again) LOL:
> 1) i'll zip up my boot files for you.
> 2) you boot into webos and use novaterm to:
> 2a) remove the media partition
> ...


----------

